
Kaspersky Finds New Nation-State Attack–In Its Own Network - gpvos
http://www.wired.com/2015/06/kaspersky-finds-new-nation-state-attack-network/
======
drzaiusapelord
Kaspersky is pretty much the pawn of the Putin administration and works
against Western interests. Wired has a decent writeup here:

[http://www.wired.com/2012/07/ff_kaspersky/](http://www.wired.com/2012/07/ff_kaspersky/)

They're fair game as far as I'm concerned, considering the things they've done
in the past. They're not this innocent tech company morally above the dirty
games nation states play. They're an active participant. Pretty much every
"important" industry in Russia is controlled by the Putin administration and
is a tool of it. See how the founder of VK didn't want to play ball and had to
flee the country. Now VK is run by Putin stooges.

~~~
toolsadmin
The possibility of Kaspersky being a "stooge" for Putin is much less than the
possibility of Symantec, Norton et all being stooges for US Government (well
its a certainty actually) + all the arms of the octopus. This is why I use
Kaspersky @ my home PC, at least I know if there are any backdoors, it would
be very difficult for anyone in the west to get Russia to provide any useful
data on me. While for Symantec - it would take one call and the backup keys to
unencrypt your drive/snoop on you is in the hands of people who painted you a
target.

------
mason240
Source: [https://blog.kaspersky.com/kaspersky-statement-duqu-
attack/](https://blog.kaspersky.com/kaspersky-statement-duqu-attack/)

------
r721
Another discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9691654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9691654)

